# Red Vents / Amazonicus - Tank Building Recommendations



## Scott (Feb 17, 2004)

I would like for this thread to be dedicated to how best to create a tank for Red Vents / Amazonicus.

i.e. Water? Running Water? Specific plant recommendations? Film Cannisters? Cannister Locations? Etc.

I would really like to hear from people who successfully breed these frogs. What can you tell us about how to keep them?

Thanks in advance,

Scott
Sanford, Maine


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2004)

If this helps any I have my imitators in a 20 vert tank.I have cocomatt for the background and have corkbark leaned against the background with bromiliads mounted on the bark.I have an all glass door and mist daily.I have had them breed for me several times so they must like it.
I'd think vents and amazonicus could be set up the same way but possibly use more film canisters.My imitators don't seem to use them alot but I think they would if I didn't have broms for tad deposit sites.
I hope you didn't mind me posting about imitators here :lol: 
Mark W.


----------



## Scott (Feb 17, 2004)

Hi Mark,

I appreciate your post... I have raised a _bunch_ of Yellow Vents myself (and I'm looking for a female Imitator if you can help me out!).

I'm sure a tank for Red Vents is quite a bit like Yellow Vents... but I've also heard they're a bit tougher.

I'm hoping some folks who keep Red Vents successfully have some specific recommendations on how to duplicate their success.

Thanks though.

s


----------



## jbeetle (Feb 8, 2004)

*2 diferent frogs?*

From what I understand Red Vents are actually a different frog them Amazonicus, so you might get different answers because of this. 

I think Amazonicus are less hardy then the vents, but could be kept the same way. My one friend that breeds them uses running water and a pretty basic set up (a few plants, not much, and no broms). He thinks the water helps, but I am not too sure. I think it just increases humidity, which is usually good to get frogs breeding... but I don't think it plays any other role in breeding. They don't lay near the water or in it... just in film canisters like vents. I know another person that has bred them in a well planted tank (broms, vines, moss, very dense), with out a moving water feature... so go figure  . I don't think running water is crucial to most thumbs, as they don't really interact with them in the wild... so why woud they in captivity? I think a nice planted tank, high humidity, and canisters placed at a couple differnet heights (45 angle like vents) would work fine. But this is from what I have gathered not experienced... maybe if I can get a female I could tell you from experince instead lol.


----------



## Scott (Feb 17, 2004)

<bump>


----------



## EricM (Feb 15, 2004)

*red amazonicus*

Scott,

My pair of red amazonicus is kept in a 10 gallon tank (regular horizontal orientation : open top). The tank floor is sphagnum moss and tropical moss. There is a small pond in the front right corner, which is drilled with a bulkhead and drain. The tank is one of many on a misting system. There is some leaf litter in the back along with a piece of philodendren. That's it. I placed two film canisters at 45 degree angles on either side of the tank. The pair lay in both canisters and the pond. The pond is 2"x2" clearing at a depth of maybe 1/4". I found 3 eggs in the pond yesterday and one today. I have seen them lay eggs on the banks of the pond, not sure if the egg mass can slide down the algae/moss. Most of the eggs that I spoon out of the water are fertile and hatch. I have also found tadpoles in the pond so they are laying eggs in other parts of the tank.

This tank was originally going to be a temporary tank but once they started laying I decided to leave them be. 

Thanks
ERic


----------



## Scott (Feb 17, 2004)

Thanks Eric.

I just finished up their tank last night. It's a 15g cube (16" sides).

Part of the design was siliconing 3 black film cannisters at about 30 degree angles on the wall. I then place white film cannister inserts (easy to remove - easy to see) inside of these.

There'll be corner of the tank (about 3" on the sides) with water and the tank will be misted.

So it sounds an awful lot life what you've got. Thanks for your description.

s


----------



## dmartin72 (Oct 27, 2004)

Scott,

How is your Red Amazonicus/Red Vent set-up?


----------



## frogcrazy (Nov 23, 2004)

*tank pic.*

hi eric 
would it be possible for you to post a pic of your tank set up.congrats on the good luck.


----------



## Scott (Feb 17, 2004)

Nothing real special - just like a normal D ventrimaculatas setup (for me).


dmartin72 said:


> How is your Red Amazonicus/Red Vent set-up?


----------



## dmartin72 (Oct 27, 2004)

Nice Job...how's it working out for the frogs? Where did you get your acrylic tank?


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2005)

How about a little game of name that plant? Begonia, right side, dominating that side. Small green Philodendron(?) left side, bright green. 
j


----------



## Scott (Feb 17, 2004)

I love my plants - can you tell?

s :?


----------



## Scott (Feb 17, 2004)

I see at least 3 begonias, 2 pepperomias and a monstera.

s


Yeager said:


> How about a little game of name that plant? Begonia, right side, dominating that side. Small green Philodendron(?) left side, bright green.
> j


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2005)

I meant tell me their names so I can get some later... I don't care if you have some sort of plant pet names... kidding.
j


----------



## rmelancon (Apr 5, 2004)

Don't forget the African Violet Mini right up front.


----------



## Scott (Feb 17, 2004)

This is one of Mark Pepper's cubes. They're very nice. Small warp problems on the front door but nothing that cannot be managed.

Good call on the Mini African Violet Robb.

s :? 


dmartin72 said:


> Nice Job...how's it working out for the frogs? Where did you get your acrylic tank?


----------



## dmartin72 (Oct 27, 2004)

Scott,

Are your Red Vents/Amazonicus breeding for you? What is your sex ratio in that tank?


----------



## Scott (Feb 17, 2004)

They're breeding rather consistently. I'm having "fun" with the learning curve on the tads though.

They may *look* look like Red Vents - but they sure do not raise the same way!

I believe I have 2.3 - with all 3 females laying.

s


dmartin72 said:


> Are your Red Vents/Amazonicus breeding for you? What is your sex ratio in that tank?


----------



## dmartin72 (Oct 27, 2004)

Are you doing anything special to get them to breed? Or are they on autopilot? How is it different from raising vent tads? Do you have any pictures of the little guys?


----------



## EDs Fly Meat (Apr 29, 2004)

*Yeah Scott*

Scott,
Write us a synopsis of your observations, failures and successes. Many of us would like to know how you bred this frog.
Dave


----------



## Scott (Feb 17, 2004)

You guys will hate me on this - I treat it as a Vent. No different. Just a basic tank. Mist only a couple of times a week (I would like to get this tank under my misting system though). The tank itself is somewhere up above (a pic of it).

They're all (2.3) breeding - just having problems with the tads.

They are definitely need water that's cleaner than Vent tads. They seem to grow a little faster - but not get as big.

I am working on it guys. I'd *like* to perfect this as I'd have Red Amazonicus coming out of my ears if I did.

s


----------

